
Ask HN: Does HN's Angolia Search API Still Work? - kanyethegreat
I&#x27;m trying to curl against some of their example URL&#x27;s (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hn.algolia.com&#x2F;api), and I&#x27;m not getting any response. Does anyone know if it&#x27;s been end-of-life&#x27;d?
======
tlb
It is active and worked for me just now.

Make sure to use 'curl -L' to follow the redirect from http to https. 'curl
-v' might help you debug.

~~~
kanyethegreat
That was it. Thanks!

